# Lancement automatique de page Safari



## pitxuli (6 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

A chaque fois que je démarre mon mac, je suis amené manuellement à remonter une dixaine de page web (mailbox, site banque, site d'enchere, site de communaute et MacG bien entendu ) comme onglet dans safari.

D'où ma question savez-vous comment monter ces pages en automatique dés le démarrage?
Merci de vos coups de pouces 

@+
Pit'


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2011)

Tu commences par créer un dossier dans les signets et tu places dans ce dossier les signets des sites à ouvrir au lancement de Safari.

Ensuite dans les préférences de safari, tu choisis ce dossier à ouvrir


----------

